# BFHammer going skinny log!



## BFHammer (Mar 8, 2012)

Starting weight 300 lbs  40% bf 6ft  tall 41 years old.  Diet modified Paleo/Warrior 1 protein shake post workout remainder of calories at evening meal.  My goal is to drop to 12% BF from the current 40% increase strength and flexibility along the way.  
  Sunday  underfeed 250g protein 55g fat 1500 calories unlimited low GL veggies(broccoli, baby spinach, kraut etc)
   off day
  Monday underfeed 250g protein 55g fat 1500 calories unlimited low GL veggies(broccoli, baby spinach, kraut etc) HCG 500mcg, ghrp2 100mcg, cjc 1295 w/o dac 100mcg
  Full body workout(from BUILT) early AM 
*Back Squat*
*Deadlift*
*Dumbbell Arnold press*
  lat pulldowns
  bench press
  bent over rows
  ball crunches
  1 hour thai boxing 
  Evening hex 100mcg, cjc 1295 w/o dac 100mcg
  Tuesday underfeed 250g protein 55g fat 1500 calories unlimited low GL veggies(broccoli, baby spinach, kraut etc)
  mat pilates (core/flexibility)
  Wedesday Overfeed high protein/fat
  Full body workout early am
   1 hour thai boxing 11 
   AM pre workout ghrp2 100mcg, cjc 1295 w/o dac 100mcg
  Evening before bed hex 100mcg, cjc 1295 w/o dac 100mcg

  Thursday underfeed 250g protein 55g fat 1500 calories unlimited low GL veggies(broccoli, baby spinach, kraut etc)
  1 hr thai boxing

  Friday underfeed 250g protein 55g fat 1500 calories unlimited low GL veggies(broccoli, baby spinach, kraut etc)
  1 hr boxing
  Saturday Overfeed high protein/carbs
  Full body workout
  AM pre workout ghrp2 100mcg, cjc 1295 w/o dac 100mcg
  Evening before bed hex 100mcg, cjc 1295 w/o dac 100mcg
  I???m currently on TRT at only 200 EOW and asking them to put it at 400/w.  If the VA won???t boost it I???ll find other methods to get there.  Testosterone dose-response relationships in healthy young men that study should help as it shows my current level of dose is actually decreasing my test!!  Other complications are insulin/metabolic resistant, hypogonadism, sleep apnea, tweaky back, and inattentive ADD.  Dropping 100lbs should help that tremendously.


  Researching EOD with the peptides to test out the following.  Well once they arrive!
[FONT=&quot]However a stable level of the hormone is seemingly unnecessary as this does not occur naturally when the body produces the hormone. In fact there is some research that indicates that administration of the hormone every other day, instead of injections every day, may result in a more efficient use of the hormone. In a study using children ranging in ages of two to four, it was demonstrated that administration of the compound every other day, as opposed to every day, resulted in more growth in the children giving this dosing schedule (5). One theory as to why this may occur is that injections every other day may simulate the natural pulsile frequency of growth hormone secretion. This would also allow the growth hormone receptors in the body recover from the surge of growth hormone that would be circulating and then be better able to make use of the next dose that is administered the next day. [/FONT]


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 10, 2012)

Hitting up 1 hr thai boxing and then lifting later in the afternoon today.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 10, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/testosterone-replacement-therapy/156366-fubar.html
That thread details out the basics of the challenges and how I got to 300 lbs.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 11, 2012)

I think I'll add Monday in as a overfeed day to help the muscle's grow back and get the body in a rhythm.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 11, 2012)

Good luck BF! Ill be following!


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 13, 2012)

Hit the gym really late at night so energy levels were down.  I need to substitute something less straining on the back for dead lifts.  They tweak out my low back injury and affected  the rest of the workout.
Diet side is going well though I feel stuffed to even get to 3000 calories on the overfeed days despite the calculators saying 3900 is just maintenance.  I'm still not hungry sub 2000 so hopefully the metabolism kicks in in the next few weeks.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 15, 2012)

Got a little wiped out by the flu for the last couple days.  Back at it tomorrow!


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok had to go out of town and now I'm back.  I ordered up the sythetek liver detox, metabolism, fat transporter, and b12 combo to add in once it arrives.  
I haven't noticed any of the dreaming people talk about on the ghrp2/cjc w/o dac combo.  I do notice the flush and heart rate sometimes depending on where the dosage enters.  Not much on the feeling rested either though still a ton of stress going on still.  

Back at it today, no more travel cheat days.  Though I have been eating more on purpose to get the metabolism restarted and despite feeling full constantly I've dropped 10 lbs so I think that is working.  Now on to the planned eating schedule.


----------



## BFHammer (Aug 12, 2012)

I suck at logging!  Anyways I'm down 25 lbs and doing intermittent juice fasting.  Not primarily for weight reduction rather for clearing up some health issues, the weight loss and huge energy are a nice bonus though.  By intermittent it's not daily, rather 10 days veggie/juice, 20 days eating.

It's in part for elimination as when tested I wasn't allergic to anything.  So after each fast it's testing how I react to various foods.  After the first one I ate wheat and felt horrible on 3 different meals after ending the fast.  The next test is diary.


----------

